# SOMEONE POST PICS OF SQUIRREL AND RABBIT OR OTHER SMALL GAME



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

show us your pics of small game...with the gun, pellet, and distance


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

[siteimg]6408[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6409[/siteimg]
Shot with a mouse, at very close range.
:computer: 
Burl


----------

